# Vista friert bei der Installation ein (x64)



## em3L (31. März 2008)

Hallo Community 
Ich habe mir vor kurzem Windows Vista zugelegt, die 64 Bit Variante da ich 4GB Ram habe und diese voll ausnutzen möchte. Nun habe ich den PC auch neu bekommen, also komplett unverändert hab ich Windows Vista installiert... Bis ich zu folgendem Punkt ankam:
Klick mich ich bin ein BIld
Ab hier geht es nicht mehr weiter, habe es jetzt schon mehrere Stunden laufen lassen und öftere Anläufe probiert. Ausserdem sieht es etwas anderst aus als auf dem Bild, denn anstatt des ersten Punktes "Windows-Dateien werden kopiert" steht bei mir nur "Dateien werden kopiert" jedoch ohne grünen Hacken und fett gedruckt wie "Die Installation wir abgeschlossen...".
Die Punkte bewegen sich die ganze Zeit also kann sich eig. nichts aufgehängt haben, doch das Festplattensymbol leuchtet auch nicht cO?!
Nun hofe ich ihr könnt mir in irgendeiner Art Helfen, Danke
em3L eLem3ntx (PS: Google hab ich schon etwas recherchiert)

System:
Intel Core 2 Quad
Geforce 8800GT 512MB RAM DDR3
ASUS p5n-e SLI Board
S-ATA 2 Festplatte 500gb
4gb RAM DDR2
(der Rest dürfte eig. nicht Interresieren)


----------



## PC Heini (1. April 2008)

Einige Fragen hätte ich noch; Was meinst Du mit neuem PC bekommen? Ist das einer aus dem Ladenregal, oder ein nach Deinen Wünschen zusammengestelltes System? Wurde die HD Partitioniert und Formatiert? War da schon was auf der HD installiert? Bist Du Dir sicher, dass alle verbauten Komponenten Vistatauglich sind?
Wie Du siehst, Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2008)

Grundsaetzlich haette sich Vista schon bemerkbar gemacht bei der Hardware-Initialisierung, wenn was nicht konform waere.

Dass die Festplatten-LD nicht laeuchtet kann auch durch eine falsches Anschliessen bedingt sein.

Wie lang wartest du, bis du die Installation abbrichst? je nach Prozessorleistung kann der oben gezeigte Bildschirm schon mal ne Stunde aktuell sein auch wenn der Ladebalken sich kaum bewegt ...


----------



## em3L (1. April 2008)

J den PC hab ich zusammengestellt bekommen und die Hardware komponenten sind einwandfrei, keinerlei Probleme. Davor war absolut nichts auf der HD, wie gesagt neu bekommen und leer.
gewartet habe ich mehrmals von 1 std bis zu einer ganzen Nacht. Ein paar Leute meinen das es an der Graka liegt und ich sie durch eine schlechtere PCIe ersetzen sollte?! Jedoch habe ich keine adnere...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2008)

Ich möchte stark bezweifeln, dass eine Grafikkarte dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Daten von Vista nicht richtig kopiert werden ... allerdings ist es eine Tatsache, dass Festplatten-LEDs gerne mal falsch am Board angeschlossen werden und somit eben nicht funktionieren. Wer hat den PC zusammen gebaut? Und hast du die Vista-CD einmal in einem anderen PC getestet? Bzw. eine andere CD probiert? Evtl. auch eine 32Bit Variante auch wenn es daran nicht liegen sollte. Es sei denn natürlich für eine deiner Hardwarekomponenten existiert kein 64Bit-Treiber.


----------



## PC Heini (1. April 2008)

Wenn noch nicht gemacht, öffne mal das Gehäuse und prüfe die Kabel auf ihren richtigen sitz. Zudem kannst Du auch gerade noch überprüfen, ob alle Lüfter drehen. Lass beim nächsten Installationsversuch mal das Gehäuse offen. So kommt ev auch mehr Luft zur Kühlung rein. Frag mal im Freundeskreis, Nachbarschaft oder der Famillie rum, ob nicht wer ne Graka zum ausleihen hätte. Glaub ich zwar auch nicht, dass es gerade an der liegen sollte. Aber wer weiss, was die Kiste für ne Meise hat.
Schau auch mal im Bios nach, ob dort alle Komponenten in ihrer vollen Speichergrösse erkannt werden.


----------



## em3L (1. April 2008)

Ok habe gerade alle Komponenten gecheckt und sind einwandfrei angeschlossen, habe aus Test zwecken die SATA Festplatte mal an den zweiten Steckplatz gesteckt *g*.
Habe auch die x86 also 32bit Variante von Windows Vista von einem Freund bekommen, allerdings die Basic Version, wo aber das selbe Problem besteht.
Und ja die Vista DvD funktioniert auf anderen Rechnern.
Die Größen aller Speicher werden auch alle richtig angezeigt im Bios, also keinerlei Fehler zu erkennen.
Hoffe auf weitere Hilfe, bin hier echt am Verzweifeln^^ Das ganze schöne Geld, wenn ich das nicht bald hin bekomme schicke ich ihn wahrscheinlich zurück.

PS: Versuche es bald mal mit Windows XP Professional

Please Help em3L eLem3ntx...

edit: Gerade bemerkt das er nun die Festplatte nicht mehr erkennt, ich stecke sie wieder auf den ersten Bus...
Ausserdem: Habe gerade eine PCIe Festplatte von nem Kumpel geliehen bekommen, eine ältere, passt aber leider nicht rein obwohl ich PCIe habe?! (Vtl. hat es was mit dem SLI zu tun? Mainboard: P5N-E)

Weis langsam echt nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## PC Heini (1. April 2008)

Wenn Du mit XP probieren willst, musst Du den SATA Treiber haben. Wenn der PC kein Diskettenlaufwerk hat, Probier im Bios den IDE Kanal. Ansonsten den Treiber auf CD brennen. XP kennt noch keine SATA Treiber.


----------



## em3L (1. April 2008)

Ok ich habe die Treiber glaub ich auf der mitgelieferten Mainboard CD, kann ich nun einfach XP installieren dann F6 drücken und die CD wechseln Treiber installieren und wieder die Windows XP Cd reinlegen? Oder braucht man dazu mehr als ein CD laufwerk? Denn in in der Vista Installation ging das ja.


----------



## PC Heini (2. April 2008)

Mach so, wie Du gesagt hast. Wird schon gut kommen.


----------



## PC Heini (10. April 2008)

Und, läuft der PC jetzt? An was hat es gelegen?


----------

